# Our project!



## jamantste (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello folks... Just wanted to thank everyone for sharing. This site and a couple of others like it motivated us to turn our family freebie into the boat pictured below. Let us know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## bcritch (Apr 28, 2008)

jamantste, looks nice. I like the cooler seat in the middle. How did you anchor it down?

Welcome to the site :WELCOME:


----------



## jamantste (Apr 28, 2008)

The hole cut in the floor panels is so tight that the carpet and the snug fit is holding it right now. It sits in it about 2 inches. We will probably add some industrial strength velcro to the bottom later.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

I love it! Nice, open and simple. Great job! 


Welcome and thanks for joining! :beer:

Does it have a trolling motor? Any additional plans in the future for it?


Jim


----------



## jamantste (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks....yes it came with an OLD OLD trolling motor. It has been painted several times and has one toggle on the front. We MAY clean that up and mount it. As far as future plans... a couple... We still have to hurculine the back, paint the exterior, we are adding nav lights, interior lights, switch and fuse panel, bimini top is on order, deep cycle and voltmeter, cup and rod holders need to be mounted, and some may cringe at this one, but a SMALL amp and two speakers so that and ipod can be plugged into (for when the boat is in recreation mode) ... just to name a few...


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

jamantste said:


> Thanks....yes it came with an OLD OLD trolling motor. It has been painted several times and has one toggle on the front. We MAY clean that up and mount it. As far as future plans... a couple... We still have to hurculine the back, paint the exterior, we are adding nav lights, interior lights, switch and fuse panel, bimini top is on order, deep cycle and voltmeter, cup and rod holders need to be mounted, and some may cringe at this one, but a SMALL amp and two speakers so that and ipod can be plugged into (for when the boat is in recreation mode) ... just to name a few...




I like the ipod idea! Not to loud, but something in the background is cool! :beer:


----------



## Dave Deutsch (Apr 28, 2008)

That's great! I really like the open floor plan. 

Congrats!

Dave


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2008)

WOW- another great boat, thanks for sharing :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent my friend, welcome aboard.


----------



## DANZIG (Apr 29, 2008)

Aint nothing wrong with that, I like it!


----------



## Popeye (May 3, 2008)

That carpeted deck sure looks comfortable. Is it padded under or does it just look that way?


----------



## Waterwings (May 3, 2008)

Looks great, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## jamantste (May 5, 2008)

Yep it's padded. My wife made that a must...


----------



## Popeye (May 5, 2008)

jamantste said:


> Yep it's padded. My wife made that a must...



Sure does look very comfortable. Throw a bimini top on it and it's nappy-bye time


----------



## jamantste (May 5, 2008)

We are expecting the bimini today!!


----------



## Popeye (May 5, 2008)

Been toying with the idea of one for my boat but when doing the salmon trolling thing it might be a problem. 10 foot rods going from back deck to center and front decks. WOW, I just thought of something... Maybe... I'll be checking to see if mounting my rigger board to my FRONT cleats would be feasible... Hmmm...


----------



## jamantste (May 5, 2008)

Below is the pic of the bimini that went on today and the speakers that went in. The vertical surface where the speakers are mounted will be painted the same orange as the other parts. Oh, the amp too. The iPod sounds great in the boat maybe a little too loud but that is why we have volume controls, right? Thanx for the comments!


----------



## jamantste (May 5, 2008)

Oh and any suggestions for an outside color will be welcome. We can't seem to decide. Thanks...


----------



## sackman (May 5, 2008)

Great job, The bimini top and speakers look great. I tell you I dont know if I would be fishing or sleeping on it though. It looks too darn cumfy. Boat looks awesome, Maybe a darker grey on the outside or Black.


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2008)

Love the bimini top man! That is needed some days for sure. Paint is a tough choice, I like red! But some of the colors I seen here are awesome.


----------



## shortfish (May 5, 2008)

jamantste said:


> Thanks....yes it came with an OLD OLD trolling motor. It has been painted several times and has one toggle on the front. We MAY clean that up and mount it. As far as future plans... a couple... We still have to hurculine the back, paint the exterior, we are adding nav lights, interior lights, switch and fuse panel, bimini top is on order, deep cycle and voltmeter, cup and rod holders need to be mounted, and some may cringe at this one, but a SMALL amp and two speakers so that and ipod can be plugged into (for when the boat is in recreation mode) ... just to name a few...




Yeah i am hoping to do around the same things with my boat. I told some of my freinds at school about it and they told me to put two twelve inch kickers in it. :mrgreen: but i think the fish my get a little freaked out or it might just schock em and they float up.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 6, 2008)

Jim said:


> Love the bimini top man! That is needed some days for sure. Paint is a tough choice, I like red! But some of the colors I seen here are awesome.




Red is good - just make sure it is *NOT* this red: 







This is a far better shade of red:


----------



## Popeye (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, red would be an okay color. Something like this red?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 6, 2008)

Sorry Flounder - that is not a good shade of red at all:


----------



## RStewart (May 8, 2008)

this red is the best of all


----------



## Popeye (May 8, 2008)

How about the red in this one?


----------



## WTL (May 8, 2008)

I agree with stew, Crimson is by far the best red - but I prefer white trim to the cream trim, and painted the interior of my boat to go along with that scheme.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 8, 2008)

Every time I look at that deck I want to take my shoes off and stay a while! Very nice.


----------



## jamantste (May 8, 2008)

What's up guys... just wanted to drop a couple of more pics of the boat. It has taken on many names around here but my favorite is the "jontoon boat". Anyway the pics show the cup holders and ... like a side console (sort of). The fish finder sits on the back one and houses a four switch panel, 12v acc. receptacle, voltmeter, and ipod input #2. We got all of that installed and the weather turned nasty so those aren't pictured yet. I think we may go start cleaning up the OLD OLD trolling motor that came with it since the rain isn't letting up. 

Thanks for the suggestions on colors... I do like red but I am an Auburn Fan..... hmmm, maybe a dark blue. Who knows... to keep inline with the rest of the boat we will probably get whatever is cheapest. 

As you can probably see this boat is not a 100% fish killer. It's more of a recreational type boat because we had to cater to the many children that may climb aboard (nieces, nephews and grandkids). That being said, if you see any glaring problems with anything let me know! Thanks!


----------



## RStewart (May 8, 2008)

boat is sweet. atleast it does have some red on it now. i will paint mine blue also. im one of those wierd people that go overboard and i want the boat to match my truck when im pulling it down the highway. call me crazy.


----------



## jamantste (May 8, 2008)

that is not wierd. wierd is not caring...lol.


----------

